# New website im starting.



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

Its a blog basically, ill post the introduction post i made here, and then keep track on the blog if you wish, add it your your atom feed if you use it, 

i put my first recipe i just made on there now... ill add more daily... hopefully it will turn into a site that becomes very very usefull to those who need it... and simply a resource for those on occasion


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Link? 

BDL


----------



## the_seraphim (Dec 25, 2006)

sometimes i look at the things i say... and wonder how i became so dumb...

A pinch of salt

i need to retroactively update it for yesterday and today, ive just been busy at work is all...

btw if anyone wants to contribute recipes, your more than welcome... full credit is provided plus a link to a site of your choice (if its acceptable) rule is it must be under £5 or $10 for at least 4 people and not require huge amounts of specialist equipment... (not much cooking does)


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Very cool, and congrats on being about to become a new Dad! :bounce:


----------



## skaiwalker (Apr 2, 2008)

Cool!! ^_^V


----------



## remie (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations on the new blog and I do hope it would be a success. :smiles: I would love to try something like that, you know, keeping a blog and devoting it to the stuff I love.. But, for me, it would really be hard having work to worry about.


----------



## george(c) (Jan 3, 2008)

the last part you have here is a great idea....I went to your blog and it doesn't look like you kept at it.....you should, or you have just been a little busy....I have a cooking blog as well and was thinking we could work together.


----------

